
Our Phones Connect Us with Everything, but We Still Connect with Scrap Paper - mdisc0rd
https://medium.com/@mikekarloff/our-phones-connect-us-with-everything-but-we-still-connect-with-scrap-paper-f9aad6ad1abd
======
masonic
"Uncaught ReferenceError: yaCounter37647810 is not defined.

Line: 14"

